

JavaScript: The Fastest Dynamic Language?  - edw519
http://devintorres.com/javascript-the-fastest-dynamic-language/

======
stefano
When talking about dynamic languages speed, people tend to take into account
only ruby, python, perl and javascript. Common Lisp is at least as dynamic as
those, and compiles to fast binary code. Comparing V8 to Ruby is easy. Try
comparing it to SBCL.

